# Photo ID to be required for Domestic Ferry Journeys



## James_C

Passengers on ferries to the Isle of Wight and Scottish islands such as Mull and Skye will soon have to carry identity papers to comply with new police anti-terror powers.
And travellers flying between British cities or to Northern Ireland face having their personal data logged when booking tickets and checking in.
Until now ferry passengers on most routes in Britain have not been required to produce ID and internal flight passengers only face random police checks.
But under new Government security rules that will come into force next year, personal data, including name, date of birth and home address, will be typed into a computer record for the police by the booking clerk or travel agent. 
Passengers will also face further ID checks when boarding their flight or ferry.
Under the new powers, police will be able to track the movements of around 60million domestic passengers a year. 
The controversial measures were due to be introduced two years ago, but were dropped after protests from Ulster politicians, who said the plan would construct ‘internal borders’ in the UK.
But last week the Government used the release of its anti-terrorism strategy to quietly reintroduce them. Buried on Page 113 of the 174-page ‘CONTEST’ do***ent was the announcement of ‘new police powers to collect advanced passenger data on some domestic air and sea journeys’.
Last night a Home Office spokesman confirmed the measures would ‘require passengers to show photo ID, such as a driving licence or the (proposed) Government ID cards, when booking tickets for domestic air and sea journeys’.
He added that ‘ferry journeys to the Isle of Wight or the Isle of Skye’ and ‘private jet passengers’ would be included in the new measures, due to be formally announced later this year.
The powers will be introduced using a so-called ‘statutory instrument’ signed off by the Home Secretary Jacqui Smith, without the need for a full debate in the House of Commons.
A 2006 Home Office report said: ‘This data will provide the police with invaluable intelligence, enabling them to track the movements of suspected criminal and terrorist passengers.’
However it acknowledged that the new rules would ‘impact upon carrier check-in transaction times’.
‘Since passports are not required on domestic journeys, the required data – taken from travel do***ents and forms of ID – would need to be keyed in manually,’ the report stated.


http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/article-1165560/Now-need-ID-cards-trip-Isle-Wight.html


----------



## trucker

*i.d*

had to show i.d to get into geordie land ,for years.we don,t let any bugger in.cloth cap,ciggie in gob and whippet a must.(==D)must purchase the obligatory clippie mat ,as souvenir.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

To embark on the Northlink ferries here in Shetland and Orkney we have to produce photo ID. This has been in place for a year now. I personally have plenty of photo ID but my other half does not. You can imagine what a hassle this is. (Cloud)


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

trucker said:


> had to show i.d to get into geordie land ,for years.we don,t let any bugger in.cloth cap,ciggie in gob and whippet a must.(==D)must purchase the obligatory clippie mat ,as souvenir.


Am going to be in Geordie land next month....


----------



## Peter4447

Am I missing something here?
Why will it be necessary to have Photo ID to travel by ferry to the Isle of Skye but presumably none if you travel over the bridge. 
The Isle of Wight is an English county policed by the Hampshire Constabulary so why is Photo ID necessary to travel between counties?
Does this mean that if I decided for example to take the foot ferry from Harwich, Essex to Felixstowe, Suffolk rather than drive around via the Orwell Bridge I would also need Photo ID.
I am not a political animal but this has surely got to be one of the most ill-thought out and ridiculous ideas ever!
Peter4447(Smoke)


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Will I have to produce photo ID to go on the Bressay Ferry? A trip which takes approx 6 - 7 mins.


----------



## non descript

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> Will I have to produce photo ID to go on the Bressay Ferry? A trip which takes approx 6 - 7 mins.


No, a photo of _Coastie_ will suffice ... (Jester)


----------



## James_C

Tonga said:


> No, a photo of _Coastie_ will suffice ... (Jester)


CED wants to make the journey, not be arrested for Public Indecency!

[=P]


----------



## James_C

Peter4447 said:


> Am I missing something here?
> Why will it be necessary to have Photo ID to travel by ferry to the Isle of Skye but presumably none if you travel over the bridge.
> The Isle of Wight is an English county policed by the Hampshire Constabulary so why is Photo ID necessary to travel between counties?
> Does this mean that if I decided for example to take the foot ferry from Harwich, Essex to Felixstowe, Suffolk rather than drive around via the Orwell Bridge I would also need Photo ID.
> I am not a political animal but this has surely got to be one of the most ill-thought out and ridiculous ideas ever!
> Peter4447(Smoke)


All in the name of Security Peter, can only be a matter of time before such legislation covers buses and trains.
It'd be funny if it wasn't so damned ridiculous!


----------



## macca57

The results of this Legi****tion is barmy, any Island off of main land UK under UK rules next year will require ID.
Socialisiam rules, Russia is not dead, alive and well in the CCSR EU


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Tonga said:


> No, a photo of _Coastie_ will suffice ...


Hoi! Are you insinuating that I look like the hairy one??? (Cloud) 



James_C said:


> CED wants to make the journey, not be arrested for Public Indecency!


Exactly!


----------



## Dutchy62

Its not the lunacy of the scheme that is the worry, its the sinister aspect of it. As has been said by many more erudite people than me, it is not to do with terrorism, its control of the populace. Introduction of the dreaded id card by stealth and attrition. 
(I suppose I can expect a visit from the internet police any day now, then!)


----------



## Coastie

Tonga said:


> No, a photo of _Coastie_ will suffice ... (Jester)



Oh thanks!! Am I THAT well known??? (Jester)


----------



## Coastie

macca57 said:


> The results of this Legi****tion is barmy, any Island off of main land UK under UK rules next year will require ID.
> Socialisiam rules, Russia is not dead, alive and well in the CCSR EU


Exactly! Therefore, anyone coming to Holy Island will have to have photo identification with them! Mind you, we here have been thinking about putting up a big wire netting fence around the Island and declaring UDI and thus creating the biggest open air lunatic asylum ever!!(==D) (Jester)


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

trucker said:


> had to show i.d to get into geordie land ,for years.we don,t let any bugger in.cloth cap,ciggie in gob and whippet a must.(==D)must purchase the obligatory clippie mat ,as souvenir.


Trucker, you got it wrong, you need the ID to get out of geordie land into the south side of the river where I believe there are no geordies (*))


----------



## Coastie

MARINEJOCKY said:


> Trucker, you got it wrong, you need the ID to get out of geordie land into the south side of the river where I believe there are no geordies (*))


Do you mean to say that you're a Sandancer?


----------



## R736476

macca57 said:


> The results of this Legi****tion is barmy, any Island off of main land UK under UK rules next year will require ID.
> Socialisiam rules, Russia is not dead, alive and well in the CCSR EU


Careful, we are probably being fingered right now, unless of course they are busy working out how to claim for last nights premium rate film and internet access.


----------



## non descript

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> Hoi! Are you insinuating that I look like the hairy one??? (Cloud)


I can see how my attempt at humour could have been misread… No I was merely suggesting that such is the level of security that, even a photo of Coastie would be OK. (EEK) 

I can quite see how my loose use of words has lead you to an incorrect conclusion and I will make a small contribution to the League for the Care & Protection of Ferrets by way of compensation.
(Thumb)


----------



## trucker

MARINEJOCKY said:


> Trucker, you got it wrong, you need the ID to get out of geordie land into the south side of the river where I believe there are no geordies (*))


geordies are all over the place,we are watching you.[=P]


----------



## Pompeyfan

This is the first I have heard of this. April fools day is not until Wednesday.

I find it hard to believe that all of us living on the Isle of Wight will have to have photo ID every time we go to and from the mainland. Nothing would surprise me with this Government who is using terrorism laws to hide their dictatorial rule over us in true Soviet style as Macca 57 suggests.

But it could not work. People commute to the mainland daily. Lorries bring supplies over, mail is delivered daily. We come under the Portsmouth post code, we are part of the UK mainland. The who idea is totally crazy and unworkable.

There is already calls for an investigation into ferry services headed by the islands MP with around 10,000 complaints to the Office of Fair Trading. Therefore, if we have to produce this ID, it will surely mean more staff, and even higher fares.

Surely, this has got to be an early April fools joke, even for this interfering Government?.

David


----------



## dom

*dom*

so if pompeyfan[sorry David.]travels to Southamton and back every day for work or pleasure he would have to show his ID card each time,would they take his particulars each time[keep your particulars clean David and dont let just anybody handle them](Jester) (Jester)


----------



## Pompeyfan

dom said:


> so if pompeyfan[sorry David.]travels to Southamton and back every day for work or pleasure he would have to show his ID card each time,would they take his particulars each time[keep your particulars clean David and dont let just anybody handle them](Jester) (Jester)


I would never let anybody in Southampton handle my particulars Dom especially with my Pompey shirt on (Jester) 

David


----------



## Tmac1720

Just to add a note of caution be *very,very* careful how you answer the request for ID. Being a smart ar*e when asked "do you have any identification?" I replied "No, but it's OK as I know who I am" (Jester) Unfortunately the officer on duty turned out to be a humourless bar steward and five hours later after being released from the holding cell while my ID was verified I returned home to the accompanyment of much ear ache from the good lady whose weekend in London had by now been cancelled. (Cloud) OK I'll admit it, living in Norn Iron I *should* have known better (POP)


----------



## James_C

Good on you all the same Tmac, I can't stand these pain in the proverbial jobsworths.
Take it Pub visits were suspended for a while though?
(Hippy)


----------



## Tmac1720

Alas more than pub visits were suspended (Cloud) (Jester)


----------



## non descript

Tmac1720 said:


> Alas more than pub visits were suspended (Cloud) (Jester)


My goodness, not the ultimate sanction… (EEK) i.e. No Hot-Cross Buns for 2 days, now that is cruelty beyond comparison. (Jester)


----------



## LEEJ

Be sure this is *all* about control of the populace. If the govt was worried about terrorism why was it so easy for a protester to walk up to Mandelson the other week. If there was a real threat you can be damn sure he would be protected. Yet one more civil liberty removed and the sheep plod on.


----------



## treeve

The same requirements are in place for the trip to the Isles of Scilly, aeroplane, helicopter or ferry. ID. A matter of 40 miles maximum by sea, across the land of Lyonesse, as lost beneath the waves of idiocy as is Britain.


----------



## NoMoss

I now understand why the Cowes-East Cowes chain ferry has been delayed in returning to service. They are fitting it with Border Control booths.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Coastie said:


> Do you mean to say that you're a Sandancer?


Whats wrong with being a Sandancer?



Tonga said:


> I can see how my attempt at humour could have been misread… No I was merely suggesting that such is the level of security that, even a photo of Coastie would be OK. (EEK)
> 
> I can quote see how my lose use of words has lead you to an incorrect conclusion and I will make a small contribution to the League for the Care & Protection of Ferrets by way of compensation.
> (Thumb)



Wee Eck says thank you very much. He looks forward to seeing your contribution in his offshore fund.......


----------



## non descript

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> Wee Eck says thank you very much. He looks forward to seeing your contribution in his offshore fund.......



Ouch... Wee Eck's bank has been on to say that the price has gone up, due to my inability to spell 'quite' and also 'loose'... (Jester)


----------



## ddraigmor

Brown's Lumpen Proleteriat will shortly be so photographed, ID'd, scanned, fingerprinted and DNA'd that it will make Stalin's Russia seem like The Land of The Free.....

Jonty


----------



## billyboy

Good these things are happening at last. Theres been many a Devonian sneaked across on the Tamar ferry disguised as a Cornishman. Ard to keep em out of Gods county


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

trucker said:


> geordies are all over the place,we are watching you.[=P]


Talking of watching you, what color was your F12, was it delievered from Taits in the NE or was that before your time. My dad had one of the very first F86's. Grey & red, 4 wheel tractor


----------



## Pompeyfan

From the Daily Echo

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/4245814.Passengers_may_need_passport_to_get_to_Isle_of_Wight/

David


----------



## benjidog

This story was started by the Mail on Sunday which is almost as full of crap as a politician or banker (in my opinion I hasten to add!). Most of the other papers and articles seem to have jumped on the bandwagon.

I would be interested to read the actual source of this rumour rather than everyone's regurgitation of the Mail story. Has the government made an announcement about this? When and where did this happen and what were the exact words used?


----------



## cboots

The truly disturbing thing about this thread is not whether it is all true or just some journos making a story out of nothing, but that none of you, and I presume you are all resident in the British Isles, are too sure whether to believe it or not. As an Australian be assured that should a similar tale start doing the rounds here I would not have the confidence to dismiss it out of hand. But all too many people seem willing to accept the growth of cctv surveillance of their movements, private security firms burgeoning, not to mention ASIO and other government spook agencies recruiting like crazy, it is all part and parcel of the same thing.
CBoots


----------



## Pompeyfan

benjidog said:


> This story was started by the Mail on Sunday which is almost as full of crap as a politician or banker (in my opinion I hasten to add!). Most of the other papers and articles seem to have jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> I would be interested to read the actual source of this rumour rather than everyone's regurgitation of the Mail story. Has the government made an announcement about this? When and where did this happen and what were the exact words used?



Brian

There is certainly nothing local as yet about this.

My own view is that it is an early April fools joke. The whole thing is too stupid for words, and totally unworkable. Mind you, so is other crazy government ideas?!.

When the crap hits the fan here on the island, we island members will let you know (Thumb) 

David


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

benjidog said:


> This story was started by the Mail on Sunday which is almost as full of crap as a politician or banker (in my opinion I hasten to add!). Most of the other papers and articles seem to have jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> I would be interested to read the actual source of this rumour rather than everyone's regurgitation of the Mail story. Has the government made an announcement about this? When and where did this happen and what were the exact words used?


Benjidog, 

You are sounding very like your buddy Chouan in your condemnation of the Mail on Sunday, what is your primary source of your "news", page three of the Sun maybe. 

I would suggest that you do some more research and find out yourself who started the story or rumor. 

I would like to see if somebody is going to stop an islander going home if he does not have his ID on him when he is about to get on a Cal-Mac or Western Ferries. 

No doubt the regular honest citizen will have to have an ID but the very person the law, if indeed it is a law, intended to stop from travelling will be able to get around it some how. 

I was surprised to read LEEJ's comments bearing in mind the control of the citizens in countries you seem to support (*))


----------



## Pompeyfan

Just to let you all know that I have contacted a few people including the local newspaper, the Isle of Wight County Press, and wheels are in motion to get to the bottom of this story.

David


----------



## trucker

Coastie said:


> Do you mean to say that you're a Sandancer?


no thats south shields.


----------



## trucker

*agency*



MARINEJOCKY said:


> Talking of watching you, what color was your F12, was it delievered from Taits in the NE or was that before your time. My dad had one of the very first F86's. Grey & red, 4 wheel tractor


just drove for companies,through agencies ,while on leave.[had the obligatory yorkie bar though].(K)


----------



## Peter4447

billyboy said:


> Good these things are happening at last. Theres been many a Devonian sneaked across on the Tamar ferry disguised as a Cornishman. Ard to keep em out of Gods county


Interesting to note Billboy that you only have to pay at the Tamar bridge on the way out of Cornwall not on the way in!
Peter(Jester)


----------



## ray.c

Peter4447 said:


> Interesting to note Billboy that you only have to pay at the Tamar bridge on the way out of Cornwell not on the way in!
> Peter(Jester)


as you do on the severn bridge, into sheep country.(A)


----------



## Pompeyfan

And you pay on the chain ferry from East to West Cowes when it is in service that is. Now here is a question. For years, everybody referred it as the Floating Bridge, now commonly referred to as the Chain Ferry, which indeed it is. Any ideas as to why the name has changed, or is is just we oldies who called it the floating bridge?. 

And will we need an ID to travel on that?!.

David


----------



## ray.c

Pompeyfan said:


> And you pay on the chain ferry from East to West Cowes when it is in service that is. Now here is a question. For years, everybody referred it as the Floating Bridge, now commonly referred to as the Chain Ferry, which indeed it is. Any ideas as to why the name has changed, or is is just we oldies who called it the floating bridge?.
> 
> And will we need an ID to travel on that?!.
> 
> David


David, I only went on it a couple of time, back in the 50s, but
am right in saying it used to be pulled across by rope/steel cable,
then change to chains later.hence the name change.
ray.c(Thumb)


----------



## NoMoss

Pompeyfan said:


> And you pay on the chain ferry from East to West Cowes when it is in service that is. Now here is a question. For years, everybody referred it as the Floating Bridge, now commonly referred to as the Chain Ferry, which indeed it is. Any ideas as to why the name has changed, or is is just we oldies who called it the floating bridge?.
> 
> And will we need an ID to travel on that?!.
> 
> David


I still call it the floating bridge to people on the Island. 
There used to be a chain ferry across the river in Southampton when I was a mere youth and studying for my 2nd Class PMG. I used to spend hours trundling back and forth getting used to being on a ship?!(K)


----------



## Peter4447

Pompeyfan said:


> And you pay on the chain ferry from East to West Cowes when it is in service that is. Now here is a question. For years, everybody referred it as the Floating Bridge, now commonly referred to as the Chain Ferry, which indeed it is. Any ideas as to why the name has changed, or is is just we oldies who called it the floating bridge?.
> 
> Not sure about this David but to cross the River Dart from Kingwear to Dartmouth you have the choice of Foot or Car Ferry OR Floating Bridge. I believe that the fares on a floating bridge are subject to Government regulation as to what can actually be charged for the journey.
> Peter(Thumb)


----------



## George.GM

I remember when I was serving in RFA Grey Rover we spent a fair amount of time in Gosport and several times a week I was taken home in the ships Gemini. We sometimes landed on Appley beach if the tide was right but generally on Ryde Pier- once I was accosted there by a Pier employee who said I couldn't land there but had no answer to my question "should I swim back then?", as the Gemini was half way back to the ship by then.
Anyway, if enterprising RFA (and RN) personnel were to adopt the same dubious means of cross Solent travel would they be charged with illegal entry ?


----------



## Pompeyfan

ray.c said:


> David, I only went on it a couple of time, back in the 50s, but
> am right in saying it used to be pulled across by rope/steel cable,
> then change to chains later.hence the name change.
> ray.c(Thumb)



I think you are right Ray. I should know really, having used it over the years. I seem to recall a large cable. My cousin worked on it for many years, not on the bridge, in the ticket office as it was then on either side. you pay on board now. He lived in Cowes as did my uncle who worked for Sanders Roe on the Flying Boats etc.

David


----------



## ray.c

Pompeyfan said:


> I think you are right Ray. I should know really, having used it over the years. I seem to recall a large cable. My cousin worked on it for many years, not on the bridge, in the ticket office as it was then on either side. you pay on board now. He lived in Cowes as did my uncle who worked for Sanders Roe on the Flying Boats etc.
> 
> David


(==D) 
David, I new i'd come in usfull one day.
ray.c(Thumb)


----------



## benjidog

MARINEJOCKY said:


> Benjidog,
> 
> You are sounding very like your buddy Chouan in your condemnation of the Mail on Sunday, what is your primary source of your "news", page three of the Sun maybe.
> 
> I would suggest that you do some more research and find out yourself who started the story or rumor.
> 
> I would like to see if somebody is going to stop an islander going home if he does not have his ID on him when he is about to get on a Cal-Mac or Western Ferries.
> 
> No doubt the regular honest citizen will have to have an ID but the very person the law, if indeed it is a law, intended to stop from travelling will be able to get around it some how.
> 
> I was surprised to read LEEJ's comments bearing in mind the control of the citizens in countries you seem to support (*))


Dear Mr KnobJockey,

I do not need your advice thank you very much - I have spent more time doing research than you have spent producing verbal diarrhoea. I find your comments offensive and I have to say not for the first time. 

If you take the trouble to do a search on Google yourself as I did, you would be hard-pressed to find any government sources for this - just newspaper articles.


----------



## benjidog

Apologies - I should have said Marinejockey. Slip of the tongue.


----------



## cubpilot

I have written to my MP about this e-borders proposal and he ( con) is extremely concerned about this encroachment on our liberties. It has nothing to do with terror but all to do with tracking us all and creating dossiers on us. sounds familiar doesn't it but then it was on the other side of the iron curtain. It won't be long before they recruit stasi like spys to inform on you

Not only will you be required to show Id on public ferries and air transport but every private boat and aircraft will have to notify immigration electronically whenever leaving or entering the mainland and when you reach your destination. 
The Home Office claim that the trial period at airports has led to just over 2000 arrests of suspected criminals but they do not divulge what the nature of the offences are so one can assume that many will be minor such as failure to pay traffic fines. However the money so far spent in the computer system is in mind boggling millions. 
I suggest that as well as commenting here you need to get an email of complaint sent to your MP asap.


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

The problem I have with your posting is you sound just like Chouan in telling us all what a rubbish newspaper the Mail is when I am sure a great many of us read it most days. Did no other newspaper report the same story. 

To be honest I do not think your langauge is what would be expected of a super moderator either when attaching me or posting anything original. 

You can call me names and tell me you have done more research than me but I have a real job and make real money so who is laughing at who here. 

Why did you not state something worth while in your earlier posting like, I have many years experience as a researcher and find no government source for this latest news item instead of attacking a news paper that you, like Chouan apparently look down your nose at. 

Something worthwhile with no foul language maybe more appreciated. 

PS. By the way knobs are usefull so keep them coming


----------



## Pompeyfan

Cubpilot

Our local MP will certainly be taking this up. He is at present involved into a probe in IW ferry services, fares etc.

This is far more serious. I will post all local reaction on this. Our newspaper, the Isle of Wight County Press comes out once a week, every Friday.

I think we have all worked out now. It is nothing to do with terror, but an excuse for this government to poke their noses into every part of our life with some councils using terror laws to snoop on law abiding people.


----------



## billyboy

What is the significance of Page 3 of the Sun marinejockey? I seem to missing something here. Unfortunately I am unable to get a copy of it out here


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

Billyboy, as I have tried to say, why condemn the Mail when many of us read it but does have views towards the right whereas the Sun has left leaning views and although I am broad minded I do not need to look at semi naked women when reading my news paper. 

Does any of that make sense.

I just feel that Benjidog, like Chouan, is pretty negative and do not believe that the language he uses is what is expected of a "super moderator". Having never been at sea may explain his ignorace of what I am trying to say or how alot of us feel. 

Maybe's I should say there is a time and place for everything and I disagree with him. I do not see other moderators like Tonga, Marconi etc using the langauge he seems to think is acceptable when placing a post on here. We can disagree and you all know I tend to go off on different things but I am just a member, not a Super Moderator and I try not to use foul langauge. 

I do beleive the Sun is available on line, just like the Mail, Times etc.


----------



## billyboy

semi naked women eh! ...must look into that later.

As for Benjidog, well, I have always found him to be very helpful and reasonably polite. He has often offered me good advise when I have had computer problems.

As for his comments in his latest post. I think we should bear in mind that he must be under a great deal of strain at the moment as an angry mob of demonstrators are about to descend upon London in the vicinity of his office.

His comments may have been a little strong in his posting, and certainly out of character for him I agree.

Whether he leans to the right or left or indeed backwards or forwards one must bear with the man at this moment in time as the "Load of swampies" may indeed cause him a lot of problems.

Kindest regards
Billyboy


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

Billyboy, obviously a little older and more sensible than me, I agree with you so will not suggest that he & I meet at sunrise in the stormy weather field to sort it out. 

By the way what kind of pressure is he under, I thought he had some kind of cushy job as a researcher but then what do I know (*))


----------



## billyboy

100's of demonstrators are about to descend upon the streets of London today. Benjidogs area has been boarded up I believe. I also believe that he works in the field of information technology quite possibly with classified information at that.

I found the Sun on line. More of a comic than a newspaper I think. some interesting pictures though! (such healthy looking lasses too!...LOL)


----------



## Naytikos

If there is, indeed, a serious plan to implement these measures, I fail to see how it can work. It has been some years since I visited the UK, but as I recall, the country is almost unique in not having a requirement to carry, nor even the physical evidence to prove, individual personal identification. There are no National I.D. Cards; no Voter Registration Cards; Driving Licences are folded bits of paper. 
So exactly what does the average 'man on the Clapham Omnibus' use?


----------



## billyboy

Naytikos. I have also lived outside the UK for some time. As I understand it they now have the credit card sized plastic drivers licences with a photo of the holder on them (same as here in the Philippines)
These can be used as a form of identification


----------



## chadburn

Sorry if my opinion differs, but I personally don't see a problem with the carrying and showing of identification when required, as one of the older generation I have always had some form of identification card from being a Child in Wartime Britain. They do of course cause delay's at Airport's etc but as someone who was alway's early on his Watch being early for boarding is not a problem for me although I do wish some of the British Po-faced "Security" People would try and raise a smile. It has long been the case that ALL our electronic communications (inc the telephone) have been monitered, that is the role of Menwith Hill, I can live with the increase in Security Measure's and in my view they can only be a good thing if you are Law Abiding. They will not stop every Terrorist Attack but they will certainly will reduce them I am sure. It's not the Government who are "interfering" with our democratic right's but those people who are hell bent on maiming or killing us. Make no mistake we are "at War" here (and I don't mean in the Middle East) and in a War situation security must be increased.


----------



## spongebob

What is wrong with good ID anyway. the great majority of us have nothing to hide and few skeletons in the cupboard or ******* in the wood pile. 
Australian drivers licenses are a credit card sized bit of plastic with your photo image imposed, a quick flash when needed saves a lot of argument.
25 years ago I visited Britain with a Bank of New Zealand Visa credit card that also had the users photo attached and many a retailer looked at it and remarked "what a good idea." Apparently British banks did not go to this extent to protect the card holder.

Bob


----------



## dom

*dom*

never mind the ID,wheres all these naked women[=P] (Jester)


----------



## billyboy

Really Lord Dominic. one must try to control ones urges...(Jester)


----------



## Pompeyfan

chadburn said:


> Sorry if my opinion differs, but I personally don't see a problem with the carrying and showing of identification when required, as one of the older generation I have always had some form of identification card from being a Child in Wartime Britain. They do of course cause delay's at Airport's etc but as someone who was alway's early on his Watch being early for boarding is not a problem for me although I do wish some of the British Po-faced "Security" People would try and raise a smile. It has long been the case that ALL our electronic communications (inc the telephone) have been monitered, that is the role of Menwith Hill, I can live with the increase in Security Measure's and in my view they can only be a good thing if you are Law Abiding. They will not stop every Terrorist Attack but they will certainly will reduce them I am sure. It's not the Government who are "interfering" with our democratic right's but those people who are hell bent on maiming or killing us. Make no mistake we are "at War" here (and I don't mean in the Middle East) and in a War situation security must be increased.


This is nothing to do with trying to stop a terrorist attack. The government is using the act to hide its own dictatorial rule. Some of us can see it, others can't, or don't want to. 

However, I think a lot can, including Labour voters, and the demonstrations in London today and tomorrow will most likely cover many things that is concerning people as to what is happening in this country, and well as global affairs.

As to ID to places like the Isle of Wight, if this came into force, it would cause massive problems. We are not talking about airports. Of course it is wise to have the tightest possible security. No sensible person would mind being held up to prevent the plane being blown up, or checks at ports when going on cruises, or even across the channel.

The Isle of Wight does not come into any of the above. We are not an offshore island, we are part of the mainland. It is just the Solent that makes us an island. We have a Portsmouth post code, our police is Hampshire Constabulary. If you have to have ID to come over here, then you would need ID to cross into every county in the UK.

As for newspapers, each to his or her own. The Sun was right wing, turned to New Labour, but now seeming to favour the Tories again.

There was a very funny line in the Sitcom Yes Prime Minister where Jim Hacker said: The Daily Mirror is read by people who think they run the country, the Guardian is read by people who think they ought to run the country, the Times is read by people who actually do run the country, the Daily Mail is read by the wives of the people who run the country, the Financial Times is read by people who own the country, The Morning Star is read by people who think the country should be run by another country, and the Daily Telegraph is read by people who think it is?!. (==D) 

Sir Humphrey pointed out at papers pander to their readers prejudices, and then asked Jim Hacker who read the Sun. Bernard butted in saying that readers don't care who runs the country as long as she has got big **** (Jester) 

This very funny sitcom of life in the House of Commons is most likely more accurate than we think?!.

It also makes me more determined to stay on the fence. People are entitled to read what paper they like. Whether it determines what politics they follow is neither here or there, what matters?. There are far more important things in life arguing party politics or what paper we read.

At present, this crazy ID plan to places like the Isle of Wight is far more serious whatever ones political leaning reading material because it will affect us all. The hardest hit being commuters, who are often held up due to bad weather, trains the other side not running to time, full up anyway, and costing a fortune to go to work every day. If they are further held up by going through security, checking ID and so on, it will be the last straw.

David


----------



## James_C

The UK is MY country, so which should I have to show ID when I want to travel around MY country? This argument about "if you've nothing to hide then you've nothing to fear" is nonsense, and seems to justify giving the security services carte blanche to do what they like.
Another argument used is that we had ID cards during the war. Yes we did and the populace accepted that - in the knowledge that they would be withdrawn as soon as possible after the conflict. We'll be lucky if this supposed "war on terror" will end with the next generation, perhaps not even then - so where is the endgame? Once they're introduced, then that's it, there's no way back. How ridiculous will it be that today, it could be argued that the average Man on the street has less personal freedom and far less anonymity (should he wish it) than his contemporaries say 50 years ago. Is this progress?
Regarding the 'positives' that might come out of such a scheme with regards to preventing terrorism etc., do we all remember the whole point of terrorism? 
That is to cause as much disruption/fear/trouble as is possible for those it's aimed against.
Lets just remind ourselves of the way the Security Services/Govt have acted since 2001, together with all the new regulations, procedures and restrictions we now face. 
If I was an Al Qaeda terrorist then I'd be pissing myself at the security frenzy the UK and US now find themselves in. As I listen to my local Radio station here in Aberdeen, one of the adverts that regularly cycles through is a 'Confidential Anti Terrorist Hotline' where members of the Public can telephone to the Police/whoever in confidence and report suspicious sightings/people that they think might be terrorist or terror related. How will such a thing do anything except whip up fear?
WE'RE LETTING THEM WIN!


----------



## billyboy

Absolutely Jim. Plenty of Al Qaeda types here. If I stop going to shopping malls they have won as you so rightly say. I carry on as normal Jim. After all, Nobody wants to live forever eh1


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

I agree with everything James C has posted. What is the international definition of terrorism? The truth is there isn't one.
During the Regan regime, Regan commissioned an ex Middle Eastern American diplomat (Edward Peck) to chair a committee to come up with a definition that could be adopted by the UN and enshrined into International law. Edward Peck submitted a total of nine definitions, which were all rejected as they could apply equally to America and her allies.

Regards Robert


----------



## Hawkeye

Pompeyfan said:


> This is nothing to do with trying to stop a terrorist attack. The government is using the act to hide its own dictatorial rule. Some of us can see it, others can't, or don't want to.
> 
> However, I think a lot can, including Labour voters, and the demonstrations in London today and tomorrow will most likely cover many things that is concerning people as to what is happening in this country, and well as global affairs.
> 
> As to ID to places like the Isle of Wight, if this came into force, it would cause massive problems. We are not talking about airports. Of course it is wise to have the tightest possible security. No sensible person would mind being held up to prevent the plane being blown up, or checks at ports when going on cruises, or even across the channel.
> 
> The Isle of Wight does not come into any of the above. We are not an offshore island, we are part of the mainland. It is just the Solent that makes us an island. We have a Portsmouth post code, our police is Hampshire Constabulary. If you have to have ID to come over here, then you would need ID to cross into every county in the UK.
> 
> As for newspapers, each to his or her own. The Sun was right wing, turned to New Labour, but now seeming to favour the Tories again.
> 
> There was a very funny line in the Sitcom Yes Prime Minister where Jim Hacker said: The Daily Mirror is read by people who think they run the country, the Guardian is read by people who think they ought to run the country, the Times is read by people who actually do run the country, the Daily Mail is read by the wives of the people who run the country, the Financial Times is read by people who own the country, The Morning Star is read by people who think the country should be run by another country, and the Daily Telegraph is read by people who think it is?!. (==D)
> 
> Sir Humphrey pointed out at papers pander to their readers prejudices, and then asked Jim Hacker who read the Sun. Bernard butted in saying that readers don't care who runs the country as long as she has got big **** (Jester)
> 
> This very funny sitcom of life in the House of Commons is most likely more accurate than we think?!.
> 
> It also makes me more determined to stay on the fence. People are entitled to read what paper they like. Whether it determines what politics they follow is neither here or there, what matters?. There are far more important things in life arguing party politics or what paper we read.
> 
> At present, this crazy ID plan to places like the Isle of Wight is far more serious whatever ones political leaning reading material because it will affect us all. The hardest hit being commuters, who are often held up due to bad weather, trains the other side not running to time, full up anyway, and costing a fortune to go to work every day. If they are further held up by going through security, checking ID and so on, it will be the last straw.
> 
> David


Another part of this 'problem' is stories appearing in the press about Civil Servents leaving laptops & memory sticks on trains. They seem to be obsisive about collecting data on the people living here.


----------



## Naytikos

Billyboy: Thanks for your post 63; I wonder, however, if every driver in the UK has converted to the new type of licence (or was it compulsory????) and what non-drivers will be expected to do.
I also agree with your post 70. When your time has come, it has come and the means of going is out of anyone's control. I object to all the airport security on the same basis.


----------



## Tmac1720

We here in Norn Iron have had this photo ID driving licence for quite a few years however as "our" system isn't linked to Swansea this causes considerable confusion. The latest "glitch" is vehicles with NI registration marks are frequently pulled over as having no MOT or road fund licence as the APNR equipment apparently doesn't recognise the registration details. (POP)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

MARINEJOCKY said:


> Billyboy, as I have tried to say, why condemn the Mail when many of us read it but does have views towards the right whereas the Sun has left leaning views and although I am broad minded I do not need to look at semi naked women when reading my news paper.
> 
> Does any of that make sense.
> 
> I just feel that Benjidog, like Chouan, is pretty negative and do not believe that the language he uses is what is expected of a "super moderator". Having never been at sea may explain his ignorace of what I am trying to say or how alot of us feel.
> 
> Maybe's I should say there is a time and place for everything and I disagree with him. I do not see other moderators like Tonga, Marconi etc using the langauge he seems to think is acceptable when placing a post on here. We can disagree and you all know I tend to go off on different things but I am just a member, not a Super Moderator and I try not to use foul langauge.
> 
> I do beleive the Sun is available on line, just like the Mail, Times etc.


MJ, 
You think the Sun is left leaning?? I'm sorry, but Mr Murdoch's rag is just on the starboard side of Genghis Khan. 
The Sun, along with a few other tabloids, is the epitome of dumbed down, celebrity obsessed Great Britain. Also, as you should know, it was the Sun which published disgracefully false stories about Liverpool FC fans at the Hillsborough disaster, and as a result, it sells very few copies indeed in this area.
myself, I would not use it for toilet paper.
Regards 
Pat


----------



## cboots

Here in Australia we do indeed have a driver's licence that is in effect an ID card, and unfortunately it is regarded as one, and this causes considerable inconvenience to those who do not have one. I am very glad that others have responded to the old, "don't worry, it only affects those with something to hide" line; I have said my piece on that one elsewhere and would rather not have to repeat it. Liberty is advocated by the few and defended by the few, the majority are usually pretty easily duped by the establishment and are probably far too busy consuming any way. There is only one defence in the long term against "terrorism", and I agree with the post on the difficulties in defining this term, and that is the removal of injustice from this world, not to allow our own rulers to rule us ever more tightly.
CBoots


----------



## dave13

We have passports, we have Photo driving licenses and we are not required by law to carry them, Why do we need an ID card? So that this crazy lot in power can request even more personnal info from us such as family history, health issues etc. If you have an history of cancer in the family you may not get accepted for life insurance, Do you trust Brown and his cronies not to sell this information to the highest bidder? I dont ( local councils are doing it already ). As for the terrorist argument, all of the information will be contained on a single chip. Do we relly think that organisations such as Al Queda will not be able to overcome any technology we put in place. 
We have fanatics in this Country that have been here for years how will an id card help to identify them?? I am from the Isle of Wight but live overseas now and find the idea ridiculous. For the record my newspaper preferences are: The FT, the telegraph ,the Isle of Wight County press ( online ) and THE SUN. Soon you wont be able to leave your house in the UK witout asking permission.


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

I did not have a problem with having to get a seamans card, a discharge book and a passport, all with a photo and could be used for travel. 

I still have my folding bit of paper they called a British driving license which is was valid from 1976 all the way to 2025. whether it is valid I have no idea but the gates are there for all to see mind you anybody could say they are me if they found it. 

I would have no problem giving a DNA sample and having to carry a picture ID just like we do here in the US. I have nothing to hide so why not it may get some creeps off the streets if there was a national or international DNA data network. 

I was not in the UK for the Hillsborough disaster so had not way of knowing what the SUN printed and if that paper is now leaning towards the right, my apologies but when I was there and much younger it was definately a left leaning paper. 

I wonder what the Lochgilphead Advertiser (The Squeak as it was called) or the Hexham Courant would make of the story. Would it make the front page, maybe's if there were no sheep sales on this week. Mind you look at yesterdays date. (*))


----------



## Pompeyfan

I think the point is being missed here going around the mulberry bush from identity cards to what newspaper one reads,

This is about using domestic ferries within the same country. It is no different to getting on a bus or train.

Are some people seriously saying that we need identification along with our fare when we get on a bus like going through passport control?!. That is how crazy this idea is.

Most of us carry photo ID anyway, certainly over 60s, it gets us on the bus for free, one good thing this Government has done, although others have to subsidise it through higher fares, and it gets us on the hovercraft cheaper. More people would have some sort of photo ID than who do not without the need for national ID cards. But that is not the point. 

The point is we could be forced into a system, cause more bureaucracy from a Government obsessed with red tape, more pen pushers paid for by we the tax payer than those doing the real work. More staff at the ferry terminals to make it all work, longer delays, higher fares. It will achieve absolutely nothing except cause more disruption for the commuter trying to earn an honest days living and keeping the country ticking over.

As others have indicated, terrorists must be laughing like drains if all this is to stop them disrupting our lives. We are doing that quite nicely ourselves. We are already vigilant about suspect parcels or bags on buses, trains, stations, ferries, ferry terminals and so on. There are always announcements that any bag left will be removed, and to take all our belongings.

If this goes ahead it will cause major disruption to and from places like the Isle of Wight, and achieve absolutely nothing except making us more like a Soviet style state. That is what it is really about, it has nothing to do with terrorism.

By the way, a new FastCat has been launched in the Phillipines named Wight Ryder for the Portsmouth to Ryde route. She is one of two to replace the current FastCats. They are slightly slower than the current FastCats taking 22 minutes instead of 18. They hold 260 passengers instead of 361, but should be able to operate in weather conditions the current vessels cannot.

Therefore, with longer crossings, less passengers, delays getting about due to going through security checks is just what the passengers, and indeed commuters need (Cloud) 

David


----------



## Pompeyfan

Hopefully this report will allay any fears?.

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/travel-latest/Passport-won39t-be-needed-for.5123269.jp

David


----------



## Don Matheson

I am afraid that the ID system is already working. Had I not read this thread I was about to hijack the Skye Bridge, fly it down to London and crash it into the G20 meeting and getting rid of some of the bufoons who think up these ideas. I was a bit worried that I would be identified, being a well know terrorist from the Middle East, I use my being Scottish and having been born and lived here all my life, being a marine engineer who has traveled the world but payed tax to the UK and is retiring in this country as a disguise which no one will ever see through. It is just more of the madness that is becoming the rulers of the UK what ever party. Do these people honestly believe that the terrorists who are born and live in the UK would not have ID enough to get onto the London Underground and cause devastation there. Oh wait they already have
I also believe that they want to collect and store every email sent from and to the UK so I expect the Anti-Terrorist police to be at my door any moment. Forgot to mention I have a security clearance for some NATO sites police buildings and courts in this fine land.
Sorry about the rant.
Don


----------



## marinero

The Home Secretary keeps telling us that if "we have nothing to hide we have nothing to fear" This is very true, but will the politicians publish all their expenses, as by the same criteria they have nothing to fear if they have nothing to hide. I despair for my country with these corrupt(not all I may add) people in power.
Regards (MAD)


----------



## dom

*dom*

rant on brother or should that be comrade,you are being watched,are you realy going to hijack the isle of skye road bridge??


----------



## Don Matheson

Dom, how did you discover my secret? I indeed plan to steal ( hijack sounds so butch) and fly it to london. I gave a bit of thought to using the Kyleakin end on the Houses of Parliament but the ID card has foiled that. Now have to go onto EBay and try and sell hundreds of small jet engines and miles of blue touch paper. 
I would call you comrade but that it probably illegal now under the new Zanu PF Labour
Don


----------



## dom

*dom*

i have a friend who may be able to help you, Dai,?? Guy???


----------



## Andy Lavies

I was in the IOW ferries for 38 years, perhaps 5 round trips daily. Any photo ID that I had would be pretty tattered by now.
Andy


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

Pompeyfan wrote "I think the point is being missed here going around the mulberry bush from identity cards to what newspaper one reads,

This is about using domestic ferries within the same country. It is no different to getting on a bus or train."

I think it is very important discussing which newspapers people read. A terrorist could easily get hold of a fake ID but would they read the SUN. I would say every body could carry a copy of the SUN, or better still something like the Playboy magazine and there would be no need to carry anything else. A self respecting terrorist would not be seen with such material and therefore give themselves away. 

If Pompey get relegated are you still going to come over to the mainland. (*))


----------



## dom

*dom*

If Pompey get relegated are you still going to come over to the mainland. 


only if he shows his ID


----------



## K urgess

Being born with a wooden spoon in my mouth and a National Identity Card in my left hand I have no problem with carrying one identification card in place of all the other bits of crap I have to carry like driving licences and credit cards, etc.
If it was built into my mobile phone that would be even better and if that was capable of unlocking my car and starting it I would be even happier.
If that involved DNA or fingerprints so much the better becuase then nobody else could pretend to be me.
Most things nowadays require you to supply identification so needing it to board a ferry is just another step forward.


----------



## James_C

Kris,
Having everything rolled into one would be the eminently sensible idea.
For example one card which is your Driving License/ID Card/Social Security/Bus Pass/Library Card etc etc.
However that'll never happen, the Government and it's departments don't have the nous to come up with it, plus they can probably make more money by keeping everything separate.
The other thing of course, is could you trust them to come up with a card that is secure from illegal access and therefore entrust all that personal data to the Govt?
I doubt if I could, not going on their previous record anyway.
Born with a wooden spoon in your mouth? Lukkkxxxxury! We had to make do with dried mud resembling a spoon, in our little hole in the ground (with no roof), so we did!
(Jester)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

For anyone innterested in how much we are spied on google The Avalon Project.

Regards Robert


----------



## K urgess

Technology is always misused or abused.
There's been something in the news recently about it being possible to have your house stolen. (EEK)
Something to do with a loophole on the Land Registry website, I believe.

Dried mud spoon, Jim. Pure luxury. At least it was nourishment of a sort. Have you ever tried chewing a wooden spoon with no teeth. [=P]
Besides if my above comes true a hole in the ground would be luxury as well.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## James_C

Kris,
I'd be shocked if you didn't have some spars and sails in that garage of yours, you could knock up a proper Swiss Family Robinson type enclosure!


----------



## K urgess

Spars I could come up with but I just gave my last bolt of sailcloth to the daughter-in-law for a craft project. [=P]


----------



## Mjroots

Are we going to need photo i/d for the Reedham Ferry too? (?HUH)


----------



## Pompeyfan

MARINEJOCKY said:


> Pompeyfan wrote "I think the point is being missed here going around the mulberry bush from identity cards to what newspaper one reads,
> 
> This is about using domestic ferries within the same country. It is no different to getting on a bus or train."
> 
> I think it is very important discussing which newspapers people read. A terrorist could easily get hold of a fake ID but would they read the SUN. I would say every body could carry a copy of the SUN, or better still something like the Playboy magazine and there would be no need to carry anything else. A self respecting terrorist would not be seen with such material and therefore give themselves away.
> 
> If Pompey get relegated are you still going to come over to the mainland. (*))


What I was getting at is that this thread is about showing ID to board a ferry from the Isle of Wight and visa versa. Not newspapers, or any other subject.

With all due respect, I think the only people who truly understand the problems that would be encountered should strict ID rules be imposed are those who live on the Isle of Wight and other islands in the same position as us. 

And those even more affected are those that commute to the mainland every day for work. Crossing now and again for pleasure like to football, or even less frequent on holiday is different. But crossing the Solent is no different than crossing from one country to another which is why stricter rules for us would be crazy.

This thread is about domestic ferry journeys, not the insides of a dogs backside and how big round it is, or the newspaper that may wipe it [=P] 

As for Pompey being relegated, I think those down the M27 have more problems than us at present. Of course I would still cross the Solent. I prefer to say that because we *are* part of the mainland. Forget the fact we are an island. We come under the Portsmouth post code PO. Our police is Hampshire Constabulary, and the Hampshire cricket team used to play over here as a home ground, and are to do so again this year in a one day game in the new built Newport Cricket ground.

We do not have to come across to anywhere, we are already there because technically we *are* part of the mainland even though we say we are crossing to the mainland. That is why ID to get here would be so crazy, and why each county would need likewise should the latter just be imposed on us. 

I am not against ID, how could I be being at sea. But stricter measures will not deter those determined to cause trouble. All it would do, and *is* doing is disrupting the lives of law abiding people, and achieve nothing.

As for papers, I read the bloody lot. So what do that make me? (==D) 

David


----------



## Don Matheson

David I think we do understand what you are getting at. The problem does not however only cover the Isle of Wight or indeed other islands. There are ferry services running in Scotland which are from mainland to mainland due to coastal shape more than anything else. We also have numerous ferries running from Mainland to island and indeed island to island. Where does the new regulation start as there are ferry services where it is possible to drive round but it takes a while, don't need to use the ferry. Will the police or border guard ( for that is what we will need ) stop all cars in case you are making the journey by road and not using the ferry? These ferried which run everyday and are used to commute to work by many people can be bypassed so what do you do? We also have many islands and I spoke to a friend today, he's a cop and thought it wonderful that they would want to stop people attacking Arran for its strategic position much needed by terrorists.
I think this mob in charge are losing the plot as this could be unworkable.
Don


----------



## Pompeyfan

Don Matheson said:


> David I think we do understand what you are getting at. The problem does not however only cover the Isle of Wight or indeed other islands. There are ferry services running in Scotland which are from mainland to mainland due to coastal shape more than anything else. We also have numerous ferries running from Mainland to island and indeed island to island. Where does the new regulation start as there are ferry services where it is possible to drive round but it takes a while, don't need to use the ferry. Will the police or border guard ( for that is what we will need ) stop all cars in case you are making the journey by road and not using the ferry? These ferried which run everyday and are used to commute to work by many people can be bypassed so what do you do? We also have many islands and I spoke to a friend today, he's a cop and thought it wonderful that they would want to stop people attacking Arran for its strategic position much needed by terrorists.
> I think this mob in charge are losing the plot as this could be unworkable.
> Don


Yes, I know Don. But you in a far better position to speak about your neck of the woods than I am. 

And just to confuse others, especially in other parts of the world, we are the British Isles, not British Mainland (Thumb) 

David


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Pompeyfan said:


> Hopefully this report will allay any fears?.
> 
> http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/travel-latest/Passport-won39t-be-needed-for.5123269.jp
> 
> David


So basically, the initial story in the Mail on Sunday was what?
speculation?
Stirring it up?
Scaremongering?
A crock of sh*t as our American cousins say.
Never mind, it gave us all an excuse for a long rant
Pat


----------



## Pompeyfan

Pat Kennedy said:


> So basically, the initial story in the Mail on Sunday was what?
> speculation?
> Stirring it up?
> Scaremongering?
> A crock of sh*t as our American cousins say.
> Never mind, it gave us all an excuse for a long rant
> Pat


No idea Pat. Only knew about this when James C pointed it out. There has been nothing locally.

I contacted the local Country Press, as did others, and they are looking into it. The paper comes out tomorrow, so they may have found out more about this.

But as the saying goes, there is no smoke without fire. 

David


----------



## dave13

Hi Pompey fan. Ventonor bolg carries a long debate about the subject with a couple of links. ( which I have no idea how to copy them to this site being a dumb sun reader  ) but the basis is that the power crazy nutters in power will not enforce ID cards for domestic ferries, railways and buses etc., but they retain the rights to at some point in the future.


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

I thought my idea of using a Sun Newspaper as an ID that a terrorist would not hold was a great ID but I guess seeing a few hundred Pompey fans all lined up reading and looking at Page 3 is a little bit far fetched.


----------



## Pompeyfan

dave13 said:


> Hi Pompey fan. Ventonor bolg carries a long debate about the subject with a couple of links. ( which I have no idea how to copy them to this site being a dumb sun reader  ) but the basis is that the power crazy nutters in power will not enforce ID cards for domestic ferries, railways and buses etc., but they retain the rights to at some point in the future.



Dave

I don't know how many read the Ventnor blog. They most likely saw the same Mail On Sunday article. The paper shop in the high street gets very busy, and a source of gossip, so good material for whoever is involved with the blog perhaps?!.

David


----------



## Pompeyfan

As I predicted, the Isle of Wight County Press out today has looked into this ID thing for domestic ferries, and published the enclosed report. 

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/solent-id-check-claims-quashed-25448.aspx

And for information news about ferry fares to the island the below link was on the same page as the ID report.

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/ferry-prices-top-of-travel-survey-25447.aspx

David


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Pompeyfan said:


> As I predicted, the Isle of Wight County Press out today has looked into this ID thing for domestic ferries, and published the enclosed report.
> 
> http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/solent-id-check-claims-quashed-25448.aspx
> 
> And for information news about ferry fares to the island the below link was on the same page as the ID report.
> 
> http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/ferry-prices-top-of-travel-survey-25447.aspx
> 
> David


Well that confirms it David, it was a typical Mail on Sunday misrepresentation of the truth. When will we learn that newspapers have their own agenda, and that they never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.
as I have observed before, the truth is out there but dont expect to find it in a newspaper.
Pat


----------



## trucker

*i.d*

thank heavens for that.[typical mail misrepresention].never have made it onto the shields ferry with my mug shot.(EEK)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

In post 91 I mentioned the Avalon Project this was wrong, it should have been the Echelon Project.

Regards Robert


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

I have cancelled my subscription for the Mail and now only recieve the Mirror & Star (are they still published)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

MARINEJOCKY said:


> I have cancelled my subscription for the Mail and now only recieve the Mirror & Star (are they still published)


MJ, 
Try the Guardian and the Observer.More or less unbiased, and the have the added bonus of very good match reports.They actually seem to be more about the football than the celeb lifestyle of the players.
best regards, 
Pat


----------

